# Rumor!!!!!



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

the NY Daily News reported, that if the Knicks don't get Walker! That Layden might end up trading Thomas for Bradley. Im being serious, it also says that they want to trade Thomas to free up some more time for Sweetney their first round pick. Then they were rumored to be interested in bradley ever since Pavel Podlizine( didn't remember his last name) dropped out of the draft. 

Anyways after that we should trade Nash for Kidd straight up.


Three way trade:

Mavs get: Terrell Brandon, Rasho Nesterovic(S&G).

T-Wolves get: Theo Ratliff, Cap filler from hawks.

Hawks get: Raef Lafrenz, Tariq abdul wahad, 1st round draft pick.

INFO: Isn't a rumor, first off. Just made it up thinking it would help all teams.

MAVS: need somone to split time with mourning, they will pretty much lose Rasho for nothing (rasho earlier said he would like to come to dallas), plus they wouldn't care if they get Ratliff. Brandon is just to free up cap room next year.

Hawks: need another scorer and need depth (a lot of it at the 2) then knowing the hawks they'd likely trade their 1st pick and fall back on the mavs pick. Remember Raef can probably be a star in the east with his shot. 
Wolves: want to get rid of brandon and need that blocker and inside help to compliment Garnett. 

starting lineup:

g KIDD
g FIN
f DIRK
f KURT
c ZO

Alternative:

g Kidd
g Fin
f Howard
f Dirk
c Rasho

There isn't any dream trades or anything. Everybody in the trade was either on the block or a FA (S&G). This isn't too bad when you look at it close enough(3 way trade).


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I really wouldn't want Terrable Brandon unless he only has one year left on his contract... two years of him hanging out on the IR would be too much.

And Theo would have to play PF in the west, I just don't see him being able to do much as a 5 with the real bigs.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> the NY Daily News reported, that if the Knicks don't get Walker! That Layden might end up trading Thomas for Bradley. Im being serious, it also says that they want to trade Thomas to free up some more time for Sweetney their first round pick. Then they were rumored to be interested in bradley ever since Pavel Podlizine( didn't remember his last name) dropped out of the draft.
> 
> Anyways after that we should trade Nash for Kidd straight up.
> ...


Why do you have Kidd on all these possible teams? THIS WILL NEVER HAPPEN! You have a better chance winning lotto. All these free agents do the same crap. They pretend to be interested in some other team so that they can get thier team to pony up the money. I remember how we were going to land Rashard Lewis last year.

I don't believe Jason Kidd will be in any other uniform next year. He will sign a max deal with N.J.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> the NY Daily News reported, that if the Knicks don't get Walker! That Layden might end up trading Thomas for Bradley. Im being serious, it also says that they want to trade Thomas to free up some more time for Sweetney their first round pick. Then they were rumored to be interested in bradley ever since Pavel Podlizine( didn't remember his last name) dropped out of the draft.
> 
> Anyways after that we should trade Nash for Kidd straight up.
> ...


Im cool with that but why do the Hawks get Raef and a 1st rounder? Losing Ratliff and gaining Raef is about an even trade.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rumor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Im cool with that but why do the Hawks get Raef and a 1st rounder? Losing Ratliff and gaining Raef is about an even trade.


I thought the same thing, because i think Raef can do more damage. They get the first round pick because they have to take on abdul wahad's contract.

MAVSMAN: would you turn down 40+ million dollars? He was coming off his rookie contract so he didn't have as much money as kidd or payton or mourning. He's young he wasn't thinking of CHAMPIONSHIP! I posted the reasons why kidd will come to dallas somewhere (forgot where). I heard that kidd has denver as bait. 
He won't go to San Sntonio. I will bet you $5,000,000! They don't want to pay him much, because he's not exactly their need! Then they have a bad market (joumana, TJ)! Then they don't play the fast break type of offense Kidd plays. So that's where denver comes in. He's going to threaten to go to Denver so NJ gets nothing in return so therfore Thorn has no choice, but to trade with Dallas. Bottomline Dallas is the best fit for him and it looks like that's where he'd rather be.
The only way in HELL Kidd stays in New Jersey is if Joumana refuses to leave. I highly doubt that since she's already been in Dallas! 

stevemc: I'm not sure, but I beleive he has a team option after this year. then Ratliff or Johnson? Who'd you rather have at center? 


Anyways i think kidd will be in Dallas, If Layden jumps on the trade I think we'll accept it and the 3 way trade isn't a rumor(idea).


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> I really wouldn't want Terrable Brandon unless he only has one year left on his contract... two years of him hanging out on the IR would be too much.
> 
> And Theo would have to play PF in the west, I just don't see him being able to do much as a 5 with the real bigs.


Bradon comes off the books, and insurance picks up 80% of his contract very soon... that is why there is talk of a few teams wanting to trade for him.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> Anyways after that we should trade Nash for Kidd straight up.


Kidd for Nash straight up will not work unless Kidd will take a pay cut, because Nash makes about 60% what Kidd can sign for this upcoming summer.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Rumor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> MAVSMAN: would you turn down 40+ million dollars? He was coming off his rookie contract so he didn't have as much money as kidd or payton or mourning. He's young he wasn't thinking of CHAMPIONSHIP! I posted the reasons why kidd will come to dallas somewhere (forgot where). I heard that kidd has denver as bait.
> He won't go to San Sntonio. I will bet you $5,000,000! They don't want to pay him much, because he's not exactly their need! Then they have a bad market (joumana, TJ)! Then they don't play the fast break type of offense Kidd plays. So that's where denver comes in. He's going to threaten to go to Denver so NJ gets nothing in return so therfore Thorn has no choice, but to trade with Dallas. Bottomline Dallas is the best fit for him and it looks like that's where he'd rather be.
> The only way in HELL Kidd stays in New Jersey is if Joumana refuses to leave. I highly doubt that since she's already been in Dallas!


You realize that in 2 years the only guys on contract will be KMart and Aaron Williams right? There is no way the Nets trade for over priced players... in a package with Nash for Kidd.

They will want cheap players or expiring contracts.

-Petey


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rumor!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd for Nash straight up will not work unless Kidd will take a pay cut, because Nash makes about 60% what Kidd can sign for this upcoming summer.
> ...


Yeah I know i meant to add a cap filler, but maybe Kidd will tke a pay cut. I know he won't for that much less.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

you realize Nash's contract is up in 2 years and has I think sometype of option next year and if we needed to match the salaries we can throw in the little general who's contract is up after this year!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> you realize Nash's contract is up in 2 years and has I think sometype of option next year and if we needed to match the salaries we can throw in the little general who's contract is up after this year!


Still not even close. Nash is a true bargain in the NBA pay scale.

-Petey


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Still not even close. Nash is a true bargain in the NBA pay scale.
> ...


 I'm confused man, you said they won't trade for over priced players and i told you their contracts expired and now you say it's a good bargain. What did you mean by still not even close? Who's getting the best part of the deal in your eyes? 
I think both, The Nets get a all star instead of nothing and the Mavs get Kidd (just my thought). I'm sure if he was going some place (instead of NJ) you'd rather it be Dallas, right?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/dallas.htm

Look at what Nash is making...

Is that anywhere near what Jason will make in his new contract?

The numbers will have to be similar to make a sign and trade work.

Nash + Johnson will not = the amount Jason will make in his new contract.

That is what I meant, Nash is just a bargain, that you have to package him with alot of filler to make it work...

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_jersey.htm

Now look at the Nets, in 2 years only Williams is on the books and he has an option to leave. Why won't we pull a Spurs type thing and rebuild totally if Kidd leaves?

If we do this trade, that takes away from our salary that we can use for signing in that year... no?

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

NVE for Kidd should work. 
As much as I like Nash he is good trade bait now seeing as he's getting older but holds some value. I wouldn't mind seeing the Mavs trade him for some young guys to help Dirk in the long run. 
Maybe package Nash with Raef in a trade with the Pacers for Harrington and JO.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NVE for Kidd will work salary wise, but the Nets won't do it. His contract runs 1 year too long in cap situations. Look at both the charts again...

-Petey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> NVE for Kidd will work salary wise, but the Nets won't do it. His contract runs 1 year too long in cap situations. Look at both the charts again...
> 
> -Petey


You say that as if the Nets have a lot of say in the matter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> You say that as if the Nets have a lot of say in the matter.


Once again, the Nets' contracts are all over except for Aaron Williams in 2 seasons. Aaron Williams will be making 3 million dollars that season, so that leaves their cap space at 39 million if the cap space stays the same as it is this year?

Hmm... ok so let Jason Kidd walk and not screw over our cap space? Let him sign for the MLE if he wants to go so bad...

Or get what would be fair?

If Kidd wants to leave, we have more say then he does... no?

-Petey


----------

